# Rattle Cans - Hack or Pro



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I sometimes have the ability to look at myself and the things I do with constructive criticism in order to make myself a better person with whichever hat I am wearing at any given time. I am prefacing this thread with that statement so there is no hint that I am trying to be right or or wrong or indifferent otherwise. Just want to see if I can learn something to make me better.

Only experience I have with rattle cans for quality finishing is with automotive grade paints on sportbikes. 

There are a variety of tips available with different cans and with that in mind, I have never had an issue producing a good looking finish using a rattle can. Just like with any other vehicle used for spraying, test the pattern on scrap before applying on the surface to be painted. After the first few squeezes of the tip, all the spitting will be done and the pattern should be nice. Then proceed to the surface and paint it. 

Just like when using any other vehicle, environmental conditions have to be right. There is a time and place for it I believe. Maybe this is like a preference for using a 2" versus a 3" brush or an angle versus a straight cut. 

To touch up a louver door or shutter, tape what doesn't get wet, spray what does, remove tape and go home. Sounds economical to me without compromising quality.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think Mich refinished a countertop for his girlfriend a couple months ago.

He didn't offer the results though.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno for me I guess it is in the operator more than the tool.

I didn't shoot this, but it is a rattle can job. Certain situations it works.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks factory, whoever did it did a great job!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Rattle cans can definitely be pro.

Depends on the circumstances.

I stripped stained and poly'd an American Heritage cherry table, and I used rattle cans of the same product to apply the poly to the legs.

The legs had a lot of different profiles on them, and the rattle cans coated them perfectly in about 1 minute per coat.

It made the process *more* pro in my opinion, just because it was so efficient and uniform.

The cans came with a spray tip that actually made a little fan spray pattern, just like an airless gun. Worked awesome.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

You can get beautiful results from a rattlecan on smaller projects (motorcycle vs. Car) I'm not too proud to use what works. But then again I also shop at home depot.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

when i want to put on a dog and pony show ill pull out a can of white krylon and spray those plastic nutone exhaust fan covers in the bath rooms. it makes them look new again .


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

El Rattle Can'o~


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

And the difference as titled is revealed. 

This guy is the JP of racebike painting I suppose. Old thread so some of the bikes are probably lost and tangled in the webz. 

All in the operator.

http://bayarearidersforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264901


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> El Rattle Can'o~


That's great!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

had to rub it in again..... lol

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> had to rub it in again..... lol
> 
> Pat


Pat - your going to be 99 years old on your death bed in the hospital and I will fire that shop vac up to clean up your room. 

This will never end. 

Never. :no:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

aww - its just a matter of time before that sucker gets out in the field. It's toast after that 

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Pictures last a lifetime .... although Bill is pissed that I used a digital point and shoot with the wrong lighting. I'm working on a box and a pin hole for my next shoot. :jester:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Surely Pat you are going to have a chance to save face on another one yes?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have at least five of six various cans in my van. 

This is my hot rod computer I built about 18 months ago. I did a few mods to an off the shelf case like the grill, and interior.

Interior sound dampener, blue flake and the clear were sprayed with a rattlecan. 


Yes I am a huge geek, and love my kick ass computer. :thumbsup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wikid cool dude!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been wanting to do one of my laptops. May do the I pad. Looks real good Tommy.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I have at least five of six various cans in my van.
> 
> This is my hot rod computer I built about 18 months ago. I did a few mods to an off the shelf case like the grill, and interior.
> 
> ...


dude thats badass. what do you have for a processor inside that bad boy?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I have at least five of six various cans in my van.
> 
> This is my hot rod computer I built about 18 months ago. I did a few mods to an off the shelf case like the grill, and interior.
> 
> ...


Missed this post. Looks sweet Tommy. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Missed this post. Looks sweet Tommy. :thumbup:


+1...


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

PROFESSIONAL! :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> dude thats badass. what do you have for a processor inside that bad boy?


i7 920 over clocked to 4 ghz, I have upgraded the video card twice since I built it, and its about time to do so again. Just waiting on the new tech that makes sense to spend $500 on a new one. I have a GTX 480 in it now.

I have a 1.5 tb raid 0 set up with a dedicated rocket raid controller. Very fast benchmarks for 7000 rpm platter drives! 



Workaholic said:


> Missed this post. Looks sweet Tommy. :thumbup:





daArch said:


> +1...


Thanks guys. Some more pics, building custom computers like this every day would be my dream job.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

By 'rattlecans' I take it you are talking about what we normally call aerosols here? 

They can have their uses...I once came across an old weathered Aluminium window on a job..I prepped it, masked it up and gave it a few coats in a dark brown metallic..it came up really well with a factory powdercoat type finish..and it lasted.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Some of the best sprayers I have had over the years were "graffitti" artists. They understand the concept of equal product application and do not apply spray by moving the wrist left to right.
We use rattle cans to paint ceiling vents, I cannot stand rolled or brushed vents or vents that do not blend into the ceiling. We keep about 30 in the shop at all times ready to go. Saves time on the job and reduces the rattle can smell in the home during the cold months.


----------

